# Molly and her booties



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly finally got to wear auntie Tracey's booties today. It was -27 Celsius with the wind so she had her Equafleece on with a sweater on top and her booties Lots of sulking before leaving and foot kicking but once she got outside she navigated pretty good Thanks Tracey they saved her little paws!

a link to her bootie run http://youtu.be/YX2-iztu73c


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha that's super cute!!
Glad she keeps them on x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie's liking her boots too these days. I find they stay on much better when I put them on before her snow suit so that they are tucked in.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very cute, I thought of them recently as although we only had a little snow after a short play in it in our garden Dudley was already getting some frozen ice around his paws....Renee, I just clicked on another Molly the cockapoo video and saw your creepy toy one!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oops Dawn  Hope it didn't freak you out lol! Christine got a new iPad and there was a movie app so we did a movie for Donna cause my doll creeps her out an so does the elf on the shelf


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ha ha, I think i'm going to have to get a decent phone or i-something that makes it easier to do things like that, i'm rubbish on the laptop.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute booties! Sensible too, hard to believe Tracey bought them


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Great booties! Dont know how Bailey would take to them though, it's hard enough getting her into her equafleece.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Cute booties! Sensible too, hard to believe Tracey bought them


Haha - well I could hardly send little Molly some loubutins could I??
I remember renee been worried about the salt on her feet last year - more so than the snow x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey we love you...Molly isn't a big fan of the boots but she tolerates them... Dawn so sorry for the trauma


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Great booties! Dont know how Bailey would take to them though, it's hard enough getting her into her equafleece.


Molly hates them inside but outside she is pretty ok with them if we have treats Protects the paws for sure...today we were -27 Celsius with the wind so not a good day...very short walks!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Snow baby! Mollly looks very snug - I hope you and Christine are keeping just as warm brrrrr


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

7am this morning and it's -27 and -35 with the wind chill. Maggie is so used to the whole routine now and just stands patiently while I put her sweater, snow suit and boots on.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's -25 here with the wind so a few degrees warmer than yesterday Molly doesn't move much either when getting dressed....guessed she is used to it but when she was a puppy it was quite something she would nibble her sweaters and boots would come off as fast as they went off so we would only use paw balm Maggie sounds like she is well behaved!


----------

